# Draft crosses.



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have 2 draft crosses but neither of them are old enough to be ridden right now.

This is Rafe. He's my BelgianxQH (Belgian momma, QH daddy). He's about 22 months old right now though this picture is a couple of weeks old.


















And this is Taz, he's a yearling PercheronxPaint (Percheron daddy, Paint momma).
Poor little ugly cuss :lol:.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have two. This is Gabriella her mother is a haflinger and her father is a qh/Belgian








And this is Thunder hes a Qh/Belgian (mother - belgian. father-qh.) and Thunder is the father of Gabriella.


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

!! Beautiful horses!!


----------



## Snowkicker (Dec 23, 2009)

I have to see your Belgian Arabian! Here is my Belgian Morab.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I would love to have a draft cross!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

This is Sundance, a Paint Clydesdale we sold last year. Gorgeous, but treated like an oversize dog his whole life, leading him to kick when asked to pick up his feet, and bite without warning when your back was turned. We worked him through most of these problems, but found he just wasn't a good fit for us, so we sold him to someone who has a lot of time to work with him.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

This is Persia, my Percheron/QH.


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

I LOVE draft crosses. 

This is my 15-year-old Percheron cross gelding. I'm not sure what he's crossed with. He is 15.2.



















A couple of weeks ago I bought a Percheron/Oldenburg cross colt called Finnegan, and he is the darlingest boy! Very kind and curious and gentle. But, to quote smrobs, he's an "ugly cuss" right now.  Hopefully he outgrows it. He will be grey!










And this was my gorgeous 17.1 hand Percheron/Thoroughbred/Hanoverian cross gelding, Darcy. Two years ago he was euthanized two days before his fourth birthday due to a spinal cord injury, and I miss him every day. He was the kindest horse I have ever met, and the most beautiful thing I could have ever imagined owning. He was my dream horse.


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

Snowkicker said:


> I have to see your Belgian Arabian! Here is my Belgian Morab.


He looks almost identical! Same colors and everything! > here he is! 
Roman the horse
And to the others, amazingly beautiful horses! Would love to have them all!


----------



## Snowkicker (Dec 23, 2009)

Yours is much more elegant looking! They are close in color though. Was the mom of yours the Belgian? It's funny my boy with all his draftiness still prances around like an Arab. It is funny to see.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

Snowkicker said:


> Yours is much more elegant looking! They are close in color though. Was the mom of yours the Belgian? It's funny my boy with all his draftiness still prances around like an Arab. It is funny to see.


She was actually the same mix ! She was belgian arab!
Edit to add: 
I am her mother, btw, Southerns, I was stalking her posts


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is my Belgian cross Jake and my grade girl Dai. He's 17h, she's 16.1h. I think she may have some draft (spotted?) in her because she's quite big boned but I'm really not sure.

I think it's pretty obvious which one is which. 

I really do need to get some updated pics as this was taken over the winter.


----------

